# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  حقائق تكشف لاول مرة في قضية اللاعب مكسيم (وعلي مسؤليتي الشخصيه )

## مرتضي دياب

*اولاُ هل يمكن للاعب شارك في كاس العالم للشباب ان يكون ماسوره ؟؟؟؟

بداءت الحرب علي اللاعب مكسيم بواسطة ثلاث شخصيات مريخيه للاسف (نكاية في منتدي المحبين )

الاول صحفي مريخي متملق 

والثاني شاب مريخي من الموسسين لمنتدي مريخي 

والثالث وكيل لاعبين (لديه شكوي الان في الاتحاد الدولي ) زعم انه وكيل اللاعب 

الصحفي المريخي المتملق سرب معلومات مغلوطه لبعض الصحف والمنتديات ابان معسكر تونس ان اللاعب اجري له كشف طبي وظهرت للاعب اصابه مزمنه 

استغل الشاب المريخي مؤسس احدي المنتديات المريخيه علاقاته ببعض اصحاب القرار في المجلس ليكون فكره سالبه عن اللاعب لدي المدرب (ونجح بعض الشئي في ذلك )

بعد الضغوطات اللتي مورست علي المدرب من بعض النافذين في المريخ (صحفين وادارين ) دفع المدرب بالاعب في مباراة تجربيه واثبت اللاعب وجوده 

لماذا يدوس بعض المريخاب علي مصلحة الفريق لاشباع رغباته 

ملوحظه

انا كان ممكن اقول فلان وفلان وفلان (مابخاف من زول ) لكن في الوقت المناسب باذن الله 

مكسيم لاعب فنان وسيحل مشكلة قلب الدفاع والمحور في الفريق ولكنه ضحيه لصراعات بعض ضعاف النفوس 
*

----------


## سامى الماحى

*كان كدا يامورتا نخم ونصر والكوكى طلع كوكا ساى قالو ليه مايلعب يقوم يطردو والتلاته انفار ديل ممكن يعملو اى شى تانى وعينا تعاين والله راجين كورة بكره دى وان شاء يكون ضمن التشكيله عشان نشوف بى عينا الماسورة هو وله انحنا وله الكوكى وله التلاته لمزكورين اعلاه دا كلام خطييييييير
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*ال3 شخصيات معروفة للجميع 
الوكيل عاوز يطلع حاجه من وراء اللاعب
والصحفى حاول يسمسر في اللاعب وما لقى طريقة 
بس الشاب المريخى هدفو شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟


*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*لماذا لم يرسل الصحفي التقرير المزعوم الي الصحيفه اللتي ارسلته الي تونس وارسله الي الزاويه ؟؟؟؟

الاجابه لان التقرير من وحي خياله وهو يعلم تماماُ ان رئيس تحرير الصحيف اللتي يعمل فيها لن ينشر له هذه الاكزوبه 
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ما اعتقد السيناريو ساهل للدرجة دي الفهمتو من كلامك التلاته شخصيات ديل هم السب مكابرابي عضو منتدى وكيل اللاعب  بعد ما مكسيم سجل في المريخ شرعا نسبة تاثير التلاته عليهو وعلى الكوكي ضئيلة مستحيله  لا لا في سبب تاني السبب المذكور ضعيف جدا   وجهة نظر.
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل في هذه الآفات التي تنتصر لذاتها على حساب الزعيم
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*شئنا ام ابينا المريخ ملئي بالارزقيه ومصاصي الدماء 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

شئنا ام ابينا المريخ ملئي بالارزقيه ومصاصي الدماء 




انت كده جبت الزبدة يامورتا
وربنا يخلص المريخ منهم ومن شرورهم وبس
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*هل هذا يعني انهم قـــــــــــــــــــــــراد وقمل 
ام مطورين شويه وهم مصاصي دمــــــــــــــاء 
....
ويقال والعهد علي الرواي الاصلي 
ان وكيل اللاعبين هو ياسر هينو 
كما انه حتي الان لم يثبت ان ياسر وكيل للاعب ام ليس وكيل 
وهذا لا يهمنا 
المهم هو ان مكسيم لاعب ممتاز 

...
بث البقع فيك  يقع في العدو 
ديل ما خليت ليهم جنبه ينوموا عليها 


*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*نرجو أن تسترهم حتى الوقت المناسب .
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

اولاُ هل يمكن للاعب شارك في كاس العالم للشباب ان يكون ماسوره ؟؟؟؟

بداءت الحرب علي اللاعب مكسيم بواسطة ثلاث شخصيات مريخيه للاسف (نكاية في منتدي المحبين )

الاول صحفي مريخي متملق 

والثاني شاب مريخي من الموسسين لمنتدي مريخي 

والثالث وكيل لاعبين (لديه شكوي الان في الاتحاد الدولي ) زعم انه وكيل اللاعب 

الصحفي المريخي المتملق سرب معلومات مغلوطه لبعض الصحف والمنتديات ابان معسكر تونس ان اللاعب اجري له كشف طبي وظهرت للاعب اصابه مزمنه 

استغل الشاب المريخي مؤسس احدي المنتديات المريخيه علاقاته ببعض اصحاب القرار في المجلس ليكون فكره سالبه عن اللاعب لدي المدرب (ونجح بعض الشئي في ذلك )

بعد الضغوطات اللتي مورست علي المدرب من بعض النافذين في المريخ (صحفين وادارين ) دفع المدرب بالاعب في مباراة تجربيه واثبت اللاعب وجوده 

لماذا يدوس بعض المريخاب علي مصلحة الفريق لاشباع رغباته 

ملوحظه

انا كان ممكن اقول فلان وفلان وفلان (مابخاف من زول ) لكن في الوقت المناسب باذن الله 

مكسيم لاعب فنان وسيحل مشكلة قلب الدفاع والمحور في الفريق ولكنه ضحيه لصراعات بعض ضعاف النفوس 



يامورتا انت بنيت كلامك علي بينة سماعية وقد تكون صحيحة وقد تكون فبركة  لذا مسئوليتك الشخصية دي ما في داعي ليها واذا علمت مثل الشمس فأشهد عموما هنالك حلقة مفقودة بخصوص هذا اللاعب  بالتوفيق للزعيم


*

----------


## diaamahi

*  المشكلة ان الكوكي مدرب المريخ وعليه تقع مسئولية التقييم اذا كان تقيمه مكذوبا كيف نضمنه علي المدي الطويل
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*لو كان هذا الكلام صحيح فان الكوكي يكون هو السبب الاساسي في كل ما جرى لهذا اللاعب 
لانه ليس من العدل ان يسمع الكوكي كلام فلان وعلان عن اللاعب الفلاني ثم لا يدفع به ويحاربه ويضعه خارج الحسابات 
ليس من مصلحة الكوكي ان يجلس اي لاعب ممتاز في الكنبة او خارج التشكيلة 
وان هذا الامر يعني ان المدرب لا شخصية له وهو امعة يجاري كلام الناس ولا ينظر الى الامور من منظاره هو وان انتصار المريخ او نجاحه هو شخصيا لا يهتم به 
ولا يوليه اي اهتمام لذا اشكك في هذه المقولة لانها باي حال من الاحوال ليست في صالح المدرب فاي مدرب له سمعة طيبة وينشد النجاح لا يمكن ان يتصرف بمثل هذا التصرف 
لانه لا يصب في مصلحته مهما كانت الظروف 
كيف بالله عليكم لمدرب ان يستبعد لاعب يجلب له الانتصار ويساعده على بلوغ النجاح 
ولو كان المدرب بمثل هذه الشخصية الضعيفة (يلعب به الاداريون كيفما شاءوا ) فعلى المريخ السلام وعلينا ان لا ننتظر اي نجاح قادم في وجود مثل هؤلاء المدربين 
بالطبع لا نستطيع ان نحكم على الغير لمجرد اننا سمعنا كلام قد يكون صحيح او غير صحيح وبالتالي نحن سنراقب الاحداث عن قرب وحتما في الايام القادمات سوف تتضح كل الامور 
لك الله يا مريخ 
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*كنت  اول من يستبعد  هكذا  ممارسات واخلاق--  لولا  ان لى تجربة  مماثله--خلال رئاستى لرابطة المريخ-- وصلنا الى لاعب اساسى فى منتخب الجالية بالمملكة- وبواسطة والده المريخابى  ارسلناه  بسرية الى  السودان-- واتصلنا باسم  ورمز معين  لتولى امره  بالسودان-
تعددت زيارات الشاب للرمز-- وللتمرين--
راى الرمز ماراينا ان اللاعب سيكون حدث  المجتمع الرياضى
 فماذا فعل--
 طلب من الشاب ان يختفى ولايحضر الا حين ياتيه هو--
واخبره -ان عليه ان يرفع سعره-للادارة-- وهو سيتكفل بذلك
ونحن نعاود ونتصل  والرمز يؤكد لنا ان  موعدهم التسجيلات---
لكن اللاعب  بعد التسجيلات  لم يتصل به احد-- كتب الى نادى خارجى  بامره  وبسرية تم تدبير  خروجه من السودان  والتحاقه  بالنادى الذى اهتم لامره
والقصة لها  حكاية  وطول وعرض
هذة النماذج التافهه هى التى تجر المريخ للخلف  يامرتضى
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*مشكلتنا في بعض الاعلاميين المحسوبين على الزعيم الذين  يقدموا مصلحتهم الشخصية على مصلحة الزعيم في حين يصنع اعلام الفول من امثال سنكارا اقمار 
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

لو كان هذا الكلام صحيح فان الكوكي يكون هو السبب الاساسي في كل ما جرى لهذا اللاعب 
لانه ليس من العدل ان يسمع الكوكي كلام فلان وعلان عن اللاعب الفلاني ثم لا يدفع به ويحاربه ويضعه خارج الحسابات 
ليس من مصلحة الكوكي ان يجلس اي لاعب ممتاز في الكنبة او خارج التشكيلة 
وان هذا الامر يعني ان المدرب لا شخصية له وهو امعة يجاري كلام الناس ولا ينظر الى الامور من منظاره هو وان انتصار المريخ او نجاحه هو شخصيا لا يهتم به 
ولا يوليه اي اهتمام لذا اشكك في هذه المقولة لانها باي حال من الاحوال ليست في صالح المدرب فاي مدرب له سمعة طيبة وينشد النجاح لا يمكن ان يتصرف بمثل هذا التصرف 
لانه لا يصب في مصلحته مهما كانت الظروف 
كيف بالله عليكم لمدرب ان يستبعد لاعب يجلب له الانتصار ويساعده على بلوغ النجاح 
ولو كان المدرب بمثل هذه الشخصية الضعيفة (يلعب به الاداريون كيفما شاءوا ) فعلى المريخ السلام وعلينا ان لا ننتظر اي نجاح قادم في وجود مثل هؤلاء المدربين 
بالطبع لا نستطيع ان نحكم على الغير لمجرد اننا سمعنا كلام قد يكون صحيح او غير صحيح وبالتالي نحن سنراقب الاحداث عن قرب وحتما في الايام القادمات سوف تتضح كل الامور 
لك الله يا مريخ 



تماما كما ذكرت اخي الداني وبالطبع اذا كان الكوكي شخص ضعيف الشخصية لما وصل لتدريب زعيم الاندية السودانية 
خلينا نحسن النوايا ونشوف 
شكرا مرتضى على المعلومة ولكن راي يجب التريث شوية وابداء حسن النيه 

ودي  يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## الله جابو2

*الحمد لله ما قاعدين فى كراسى ولا مناصب عشان الزول يخاف لكن صاحب الضمير الحى والمصداقية والذى لايخاف فى الحق لومة لائم 
يقول قدام الاعلام والناس عشان يبرئ زمتو ..وكان انا عارف حاجة والله العظيم اقولا ولا ادفن رأسى فى الرمال..
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

لو كان هذا الكلام صحيح فان الكوكي يكون هو السبب الاساسي في كل ما جرى لهذا اللاعب 
لانه ليس من العدل ان يسمع الكوكي كلام فلان وعلان عن اللاعب الفلاني ثم لا يدفع به ويحاربه ويضعه خارج الحسابات 
ليس من مصلحة الكوكي ان يجلس اي لاعب ممتاز في الكنبة او خارج التشكيلة 
وان هذا الامر يعني ان المدرب لا شخصية له وهو امعة يجاري كلام الناس ولا ينظر الى الامور من منظاره هو وان انتصار المريخ او نجاحه هو شخصيا لا يهتم به 
ولا يوليه اي اهتمام لذا اشكك في هذه المقولة لانها باي حال من الاحوال ليست في صالح المدرب فاي مدرب له سمعة طيبة وينشد النجاح لا يمكن ان يتصرف بمثل هذا التصرف 
لانه لا يصب في مصلحته مهما كانت الظروف 
كيف بالله عليكم لمدرب ان يستبعد لاعب يجلب له الانتصار ويساعده على بلوغ النجاح 
ولو كان المدرب بمثل هذه الشخصية الضعيفة (يلعب به الاداريون كيفما شاءوا ) فعلى المريخ السلام وعلينا ان لا ننتظر اي نجاح قادم في وجود مثل هؤلاء المدربين 
بالطبع لا نستطيع ان نحكم على الغير لمجرد اننا سمعنا كلام قد يكون صحيح او غير صحيح وبالتالي نحن سنراقب الاحداث عن قرب وحتما في الايام القادمات سوف تتضح كل الامور 
لك الله يا مريخ 



وهل عهدتني كزاباً او شتالاً 

ع العموم كتر خيرك يااستاذ
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

وهل عهدتني كزاباً او شتالاً 

ع العموم كتر خيرك يااستاذ



لا حولة ولا قوة الا بالله 

معقولة يا مرتضى 

انت تفهمني غلط 

انت بالذات عارف مكانتك عندي كويس وما ممكن اسئ ليك ابدا 

لكن انا قلته رايي في الكلام وليس فيمن قال الكلام او من احضره 
وهنا يظهر الفرق يا مورتا 

ولو كنت ظنيت اني اسأت ليك او كذبتك فانا لم اقصدك في شخصك 
لاني بعرفك كويس من خلال مشاركاتك من زمان 
فانت احد الاعضاء الذين اكن لهم كل احترام وتقدير ومحبة علماً باننا لم نلتقي ولو مرة واحدة 

ورغم ذلك فاني اعتذر عن المشاركة في البوست اذا اصابك قلمي برشاش 
فلك كل الود والتقدير يا غالي 

*

----------


## حوته 1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

لو كان هذا الكلام صحيح فان الكوكي يكون هو السبب الاساسي في كل ما جرى لهذا اللاعب 
لانه ليس من العدل ان يسمع الكوكي كلام فلان وعلان عن اللاعب الفلاني ثم لا يدفع به ويحاربه ويضعه خارج الحسابات 
ليس من مصلحة الكوكي ان يجلس اي لاعب ممتاز في الكنبة او خارج التشكيلة 
وان هذا الامر يعني ان المدرب لا شخصية له وهو امعة يجاري كلام الناس ولا ينظر الى الامور من منظاره هو وان انتصار المريخ او نجاحه هو شخصيا لا يهتم به 
ولا يوليه اي اهتمام لذا اشكك في هذه المقولة لانها باي حال من الاحوال ليست في صالح المدرب فاي مدرب له سمعة طيبة وينشد النجاح لا يمكن ان يتصرف بمثل هذا التصرف 
لانه لا يصب في مصلحته مهما كانت الظروف 
كيف بالله عليكم لمدرب ان يستبعد لاعب يجلب له الانتصار ويساعده على بلوغ النجاح 
ولو كان المدرب بمثل هذه الشخصية الضعيفة (يلعب به الاداريون كيفما شاءوا ) فعلى المريخ السلام وعلينا ان لا ننتظر اي نجاح قادم في وجود مثل هؤلاء المدربين 
بالطبع لا نستطيع ان نحكم على الغير لمجرد اننا سمعنا كلام قد يكون صحيح او غير صحيح وبالتالي نحن سنراقب الاحداث عن قرب وحتما في الايام القادمات سوف تتضح كل الامور 
لك الله يا مريخ 



2222222222222222
*

----------


## abuashruf

*تناول موضوع مكسيم فى المنتديات دون الدخول مباشرة مع الادارة اعتبر انه مضيعة للزمن
من يملك المعلومات الصحيحة عليه ان يواجه مجلس الادارة وتتكون لجنة من شخصيات الداخل وتاخذ الامر بالجدية الكافية التى تعيد الامور الى نصابها 
لاحظوا ان هذا الموضوع اخذ الكفاية من النقاش فى المنتديات المريخية 
الى الان لم نعرف ماهو الصاح وماهو الغلط
افتكر الامر ليس بهذه الصعوبة 
مجموعة من المريخاب المخلصين يتفرغوا لفترة قد لاتزيد عن الاسبوع ويتقدموا لمجلس الادارة بالاصرار على كشف الحقائق الواضحة 
وياريت لو اتكونت لجنة فنية من قدامى اللاعبين لترى اللاعب على الطبيعة وعرضه على طبيب متخصص ويحسم الامر
ويدان من تثبت ادانته ويعرى للجميع
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*لماذا هكذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*هل مستوي اللاعب مستوي مقنع بالامانة الكاملة ؟؟؟؟
انا لا اعتقد
*

----------


## hagar

*تمت اضافة الموضوع والحفظ في المفضلة ...........

*

----------


## الدلميت

*المستوي المقنع يكون في الملعب
وليس عبر الصحف والمنتديات
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*هو في زول داير يديه فرصه اشان بثبت وجودو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*لماذا يفضلون مصلحتهم الخاصة على مصلحة الكيان وما هو مصلحة الكوكى فى ابعاد اللاعب
                        	*

----------


## Ameer Mak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

لماذا يفضلون مصلحتهم الخاصة على مصلحة الكيان وما هو مصلحة الكوكى فى ابعاد اللاعب









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

لماذا يفضلون مصلحتهم الخاصة على مصلحة الكيان وما هو مصلحة الكوكى فى ابعاد اللاعب



الحلفاوي جمعة مباركة ونهارك سعيدعليك.... (في ناس بتدفع ملايين الجنيهات في عملية جلب العضوية حتى تنال عضوية المجلس..تفتكر ليه؟ إنتهى ) الكوكي مدرب محترف والمفروض في المدرب المحترف أنو يشرك أفضل العناصر التي من خلالها يحقق نتائح جيدة لفرقته حتى يحسن من سيرته الذاتية في سوق المدربين! هل من المعقول مدرب محترف مفترض فيه انو يكون طموح  يبعد لاعب جيد ومفيد؟ القصة فيها غموض ونحن ما شفنا مكسيم على الملعب لنحكم عليه ولا على الكوكي! يبقى نصبر حتى نمتلك الحقائق..سلامي ليك وتقبل المرور وخليك معانا في مباراة العبور بكل سرور..
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*والله ده امر محير الكوكى قال الراجل ده دون المستوى وامس كان احتياطى ياكوكى انت لعبوا لينا مباراه كبيره انشاءالله نص ساعه وخلينا نحن الجمهور نشوفوا اذا كان كلامك صاح اليوم التانى بنصبحوا ليهوا فى الكاميرون لكن كلامك عنوا ده مامبلوع ولا شى

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*جزء من امراض الزعيم 
المستعصية التى ليس لها 
حل الى الان
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الله يفتح عليك يافراس 

جربو لينا مباراة وخلينا نحكم بعد داك
                        	*

----------


## Ameer Mak

*[QUOTE=فراس الشفيع;527440]والله ده امر محير الكوكى قال الراجل ده دون المستوى وامس كان احتياطى ياكوكى انت لعبوا لينا مباراه كبيره انشاءالله نص ساعه وخلينا نحن الجمهور نشوفوا اذا كان كلامك صاح اليوم التانى بنصبحوا ليهوا فى الكاميرون لكن كلامك عنوا ده مامبلوع ولا شى
[/Q
يا جماعة نحن مسطحين وما فاهمين حاجة! ومافي زول داير ينورنا..
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*قديماً قيل السكر بلم النمل . . . الوالي جابلينا السكر و لم لينا النمل و رغم ذهاب الوالي ظل النمل يحوم حول مكان السكر عله يعود يوماً
*

----------


## على عبدالله

*صدقا لكلامك هسي امبارح مستوي مرتضي كبير دا بخليهو يكمل الكوره...
*

----------


## خال عمر

*كل الخوف اللاعب ينتقل لي فريق شهر 6 ويتألق 
ونقعد نندم زي كل مرة
*

----------

